# United F.S?



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone have experience with them or know there pay scale. I keep getting emails from this company about become a vendor. Who do they service and are they worth getting on board..

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

Ive been working with them for a few months now. They seem a little different from other companies, I first got a few foreclosed properties then started getting private corprate owned property. Pay is good every 30 days or so, had a problem with an order when I didn't take before and after photos but I guess thats the law of the land, no photos no pay.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I signed up with them the other day, they seem alright. They get work from Altisource. The pay is good.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> I signed up with them the other day, they seem alright. They get work from Altisource. The pay is good.








The underlined portion DOES NOT go together.

Certainly not ANY of the price lists I've ever seen from Altisource.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Come again ?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Altisource direct work paid well last year before they went with this regional thing. Was 200 wints, great pricing on repair approvals. HUD rates pretty much across the board


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

$200 wints??????????????????????????????????????


Where was this? The highest direct pay I ever got was $70.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Altisource.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I know that, how'd you manage that? All I ever got was $70 from them.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Not sure. They sent an email mid summer last year and said that to make it easier they were going to institute two hundred dollar winterizations. I assumed it was for everyone. I did maybe ten or fifteen for them. Somewhat rural here sometimes so some properties were an hour away. I don't do work for them now. I got a price list for a regional for them and their price lists were absurd.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Altisource direct work paid well last year before they went with this regional thing. Was 200 wints, great pricing on repair approvals. HUD rates pretty much across the board


I have never worked for this company, but $200 for a wint. Is this a wet system. Being here in the south I only see dry systems and they $75 to $100 dep. on witch company.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I see $70-$120 as well, this was an oddball. Dry/wet, same flat price I believe for them(didn't do a wet for them I don't think).


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I see $70-$120 as well, this was an oddball. Dry/wet, same flat price I believe for them(didn't do a wet for them I don't think).


I would think wet system would pay more. There is a lot more to them u know got house pumping and then the heating system pumping. But like In said I have never seen one in a house around here.

Are you far enough north to have them?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah we have them here. They are more of a pain no question. I think that was the basis of the $200 wint is to make all wints a flat $200. Altisource was good to work for as far as $$ went to me, if you could deal with their entire staff being outsourced to India.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Yeah we have them here. They are more of a pain no question. I think that was the basis of the $200 wint is to make all wints a flat $200. Altisource was good to work for as far as $$ went to me, if you could deal with their entire staff being outsourced to India.


Have been looking for new companies to sign up with. It`s getting harder to find any with there brain plugged in. I mean the price with some of these companies is a real joke and other wanting you to pay for back ground checks or memberships.

ps:if you could deal with their entire staff being outsourced to India , some of people I deal with in state are real dumnm a**es:whistling


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

The outsourced staff had it's pros and cons. The cons were hard to understand, seemed to go off a script. The pros were that the reps were not so damn emotional about orders. Reps from some companies make you think that the world is going to end if you can't hit their two day turnaround time on a lawn cut an hour away.



STARBABY said:


> Have been looking for new companies to sign up with. It`s getting harder to find any with there brain plugged in. I mean the price with some of these companies is a real joke and other wanting you to pay for back ground checks or memberships.
> 
> ps:if you could deal with their entire staff being outsourced to India , some of people I deal with in state are real dumnm a**es:whistling


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> The outsourced staff had it's pros and cons. The cons were hard to understand, seemed to go off a script. The pros were that the reps were not so damn emotional about orders. Reps from some companies make you think that the world is going to end if you can't hit their two day turnaround time on a lawn cut an hour away.


man I know what you mean. It`s like these house has been sitting for a year or two with nothing begging done and know this it`s a fire and has to be now!

I`m sure it the same for you. Some companies you can send in a responce for a delay and your fine. But others companies are so big(the left doesn`t know want the right hand is doing thing)you send them a message saying it going to take another day and they reassign while your doing the job! (FAS)


Right now I have been working half days because of the heat. Friday was 110 today it`s 105. I`m at home in the a/c and so are my guys. these sh** is not worth dying over them looking good on there turn around time.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah. I have one that is about 1.5 hours away from me, but is on the route that we do(lotta properties). According to their system it's never even had an initial this year because they couldn't find anyone. I explain I can do it, but have to put it on my route(no special trip that far for one property). I have gotten a pushy email everyday for the last 1.5 weeks about this property.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Yeah. I have one that is about 1.5 hours away from me, but is on the route that we do(lotta properties). According to their system it's never even had an initial this year because they couldn't find anyone. I explain I can do it, but have to put it on my route(no special trip that far for one property). I have gotten a pushy email everyday for the last 1.5 weeks about this property.



I do very little for them anymore, just isn`t worth the run around and the low pay!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sure the vice president who approved $200 winterizations is no longer with the company.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Is United FS the same company as United AMS out of Hollywood, Florida?

I received an email from this company a few days ago and a search netted me absolutely nothing, not even a BBB report. 

Linda


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

This was from the Vendor pack I received from them....Hope this helps...

United F.S.
501 West Glenoaks Blvd Suite 333
Glendale, CA 91202

www.unitedffs.com


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

AffordablePS said:


> This was from the Vendor pack I received from them....Hope this helps...
> 
> United F.S.
> 501 West Glenoaks Blvd Suite 333
> ...


Thanks! It's not the same one who wrote to me. I couldn't find anything on United AMS so I wrote and told them I wasn't interested.

Linda


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

Linda,
You expecting anything in the near future for my coverage area?
Thanks


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

AffordablePS said:


> Linda,
> You expecting anything in the near future for my coverage area?
> Thanks


Unfortunately, no. Not that I haven't been working on it. A lot of our areas where work was limited are actually starting to see more new work. Hopefully, they'll start sending me orders where you are, too. 

Linda


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

Just keep me in the loop..Thx Donny


----------



## JordansRenovations (Jun 18, 2013)

AffordablePS said:


> Anyone have experience with them or know there pay scale. I keep getting emails from this company about become a vendor. Who do they service and are they worth getting on board..
> 
> Thanks


They are one of the better companies. I have about 6 years with them when they have work in my area. Never had to fight for my pay and paid what I asked. Even landed a few rehabs with them. Some of these companies have you do bids and you dont get the work. United has given me the work for any bids I have given them and they pay! You wont get that with all these fly by night companies. VERY DIFFIERENT. I was in this business before these order mill companies where you are just talking to people with phony names from India. I mainly work with local banks now. The order mill companies either dont like to pay or pay less than what I am worth.


----------

